
Salesforce Created an Algorithm That Can Summarize Any Piece of Writing - duggalr2
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/salesforce-created-algorithm-can-summarize-any-piece-writing-terry?trk=v-feed&lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3BqhUFNiY%2FcPU2IdJ1TkOgiQ%3D%3D&lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3BZlQdB4RZTOWEeiTWklsP%2BA%3D%3D
======
sordidasset
I'd like to see it summarize Naked Lunch.

